# dude lost his load in his jeans at twerk comp



## heckler7 (Nov 4, 2014)

http://youtu.be/ixhRt7ps3TY


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2014)

.. people pay to watch ??    there most be some sad fathers out there, watching their daughters , dry hump for men that yell at them..    looks like another lost generation..   girls doing whatever it takes to get some 'male fools' attention.. giving up the pussy, getting pregnant when they only know him by his 'street name', most likely 'killer' or maybe it's Mr. Killer...    

...  yea heck, maybe some 'pre-cum'..  it's ok, his mother will wash it out since he most likely lives in her basement..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 4, 2014)

charley said:


> .. people pay to watch ??    there most be some sad fathers out there, watching their daughters , dry hump for men that yell at them..    looks like another lost generation..   girls doing whatever it takes to get some 'male fools' attention.. giving up the pussy, getting pregnant when they only know him by his 'street name', most likely 'killer' or maybe it's Mr. Killer...
> 
> ...  yea heck, maybe some 'pre-cum'..  it's ok, his mother will wash it out since he most likely lives in her basement..



Project apartments dont have basements... he still sleeps in her bed.


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 4, 2014)

Bring on the fat bitches!


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 4, 2014)

That isn't dancing!

That's just being the whore they are.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 5, 2014)

thats in the UK, I didnt know they had nigs and wiggers there, MLK would be proud


----------



## Watson (Nov 6, 2014)

ugly fat black women shaking their cunts in their underwear......seems to be alot like ASF.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 6, 2014)

That scene portrayed about 2/3 of what downtown Birmingham, AL looks like now. I'm surprised they have that element in the UK.  I thought they only had to deal with a large muslim population dragging the country into the shitter.


----------

